# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  صور و معلومات عن الأردن

## معاذ ملحم

* العاصمة: عمَّان.

* مساحة البلد: 89,910كم2.

* موقع البلد: يقع الأردن في جنوب غربي آسيا، تحده سوريا من الشمال ، والمملكة العربية السعودية من الجنوب، 

والعراق من الشرق وفلسطين من الغرب.

* وحدة النقد: الدينار.

* الحكم: ملكي دستوري وراثي.

* عدد السكان:بلغ عدد سكان الأردن عام 1991 حوالي 3,285,000 نسمة بكثافة حوالي 36,9 نسمة/كم2.

* اللغة: اللغة العربية هي اللغة الرسمية وتنتشر الإنجليزية إلى جانبها، كما تتحدث غالبية الأقليات العرقية لغاتها الخاصة 

بها إلى جانب اللغة العربية.

* الديانة: الإسلام هو دين الدولة الرسمي، ويشكل المسلمون 96% من مجموع السكان، ويؤثر الإسلام في حياة الشعب 

تأثيراً عميقاً، كما يشكل النصارى الشرقيون الأرثذوكس الغالبية بين الطوائف النصرانية التي تشتمل أيضاً على الرومان 

الكاثوليك والبروتستانت.

* أهم المدن:

- عمان وعدد سكانها (1,573,000).

- الزرقاء وعدد سكانها (601,000).

- إربد وعدد سكانها (950.000).

- البلقاء وعدد سكانها (239,000).

- الكرك وعدد سكانها (163,000).

* المنظمات الدولية التي تنتمي إليها: الأمم المتحدة، جامعة الدول العربية.

* العلم:عبارة عن أربع ألوان: أسود وأبيض وأخضر وأحمر وهي ألوان العلم العربي وبداخله نجمة سباعية وقد اتخذت 

هذه الألوان من بيت الشعر الآتي:بيض صنائعنا خضر مرابعنا سود مواقعنا حمر مواضينا




* أهم المنتوجات:
-الزراعة: الخضار، الحمضيات، العنب، الحبوب بأنواعها، الحيوانات والمنتجات الحيوانية كافة.
-التعدين وأعمال المحاجر: الفوسفات الخام، البوتاس.
- التصنيع: إسمنت، أسمدة، حديد صلب، أعلاف، أقمشة، مواد كيميائية.

* نبذة تاريخية:

- يرجع تاريخ الأردن إلى عدة قبائل سكنت هذه البلاد قديماً ومن أهمها: المؤابيون والإدوميون والعموريون. تأثرت هذه 

القبائل بالمد الحضاري الكنعاني في فلسطين، ثم خضع الأردن للحكم الآشوري والكلداني والفارسي والروماني حتى 

استقر فيها العرب المسلمون الأوائل، ومازالت الآثار الرومانية كذلك في جرش والمدرج الروماني في عمان، كما خلّف 

المسلمون الكثير من القلاع والقصور وغيرها من الآثار الإسلامية.

-سيطر العثمانيون على الأردن أثناء حملتهم على الشرق العربي وكان يحتل أهمية خاصة لهم باعتباره طريق الحج 

الشامي، فضلاً عن كونه طريق التجارة البرية فدفعوا الأموال الكثيرة لشيوخ القبائل التي تقطن هذه المنطقة لتأمين 

طريق الحج.

-تشكلت المملكة العربية بزعامة فيصل بن الحسين في سورية عام 1918م في أعقاب الثورة العربية الكبرى. وفي عام 



استعانت بأخيه فيصل بن الحسين لدرء هذا الخطر، ووعدته بأن يتم بحث القضايا العربية فيما بعد.

-في عام 1921 وصل الأمير عبد الله بن الحسين إلى عمان، وتسلم مقاليد الحكم في الأردن واجتمع مع تشرتشل وزير 

المستعمرات البريطانية وهربرت صموئيل المندوب السامي البريطاني في فلسطين وأسفر الاحتجاج عن الاعتراف 

البريطاني بالأمير عبد الله بن الحسين أميراً على شرقي الأردن.

-وفي سبتمبر عام 1922 وافقت عصبة الأمم المتحدة على إلحاق شرقي الأردن بسلطة الانتداب على فلسطين وفي عام 



الله بن الحسين ملكاً دستورياً على المملكة الأردنية على أن يكون وراثياً في أبنائه من بعده.

-وفي عام 1951 قتل الأمير عبد الله وخلفه ابنه طلال الذي لم يدم حكمه سوى ثلاثة شهور، وخلفه ابنه الكبير الحسين، 

وفي عام 1958 تم استقلال البلاد نهائياً من أي حكم أو تبعية أجنبية، وقد نعمت الأردن بالاستقرار السياسي وشهدت 

تطورات إيجابية عديدة على كافة الأصعدة . وكان للملك حسين دور فاعل في عملية السلام في المنطقة العربية. عرضت 

جامعة الدول العربية مشروع إنشاء حكومة عربية فلسطينية للمناطق التي احتلتها الجيوش العربية، لكن حكومة الأردن 

عارضت هذا المشروع بكل إصرار، كما عارضت اقتراح الجامعة بتعديل مدينة القدس، وهو مشروع أقرته هيئة الأمم 

المتحدة ونجم عن هذه الحرب وضع طارئ ظل الأردن يسعى لإزالته بكافة الوسائل..

-وسعى الملك حسين لحل سلمي خاصة بعد حرب تشرين 1973 وتبنى مشروع مقايضة الأردن بالسلام واشترك في مؤتمر 

مدريد عام 1990، وقد توصل مع إسرائيل بعد مباحثات في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية إلى اتفاق وإعلان نهائي نجم عنه 

إعلان المبادئ عام 1993.

-وبعد أن توفي الملك حسين بن طلال 1999 تولى ابنه الشاب عبد الله بن الحسين مقاليد الحكم، وبدأ يشق طريقه في 

خضم السياسة العالمية.

~*¤ô§ô¤*~ بعض الصور من مدن وآثار الأردن~*¤ô§ô¤*~

http://www.lovely0smile.com/2006/gc/gc-001-02.jpg

http://www.lovely0smile.com/2006/gc/gc-001-03.jpg

http://www.lovely0smile.com/2006/gc/gc-001-05.jpg

http://www.lovely0smile.com/2006/gc/gc-001-07.jpg

http://www.lovely0smile.com/2006/gc/gc-001-08.jpg

http://www.lovely0smile.com/2006/gc/gc-001-09.jpg

http://www.lovely0smile.com/2006/gc/gc-001-12.jpg

http://www.lovely0smile.com/2006/gc/gc-001-18.jpg

http://www.lovely0smile.com/2006/gc/gc-001-23.jpg

http://www.lovely0smile.com/2006/gc/gc-001-25.jpg

----------


## انس عبيدات

شكرا يا اخ معاذ عالموضوع الحلو جدا

وبتمنى انه على طول تقدم النا مواضيع من هالنوع 

ومبروك عضويه مشرف :SnipeR (37):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور اخ انس على المرور

----------


## دموع الورد

موضوع رائع و شامل شكرا معاذ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكوره اخت دموع على المرور

----------


## ديكة

شكرالبلايبيالالتاةىلرت

----------


## &روان&

*شكرا معاذ على المعلومات*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يسلموو على المرور .. كلك زوووء

----------

